# DO MICE EAT PELLETS?



## profitone (Sep 15, 2008)

This may be a bit on the comical side-- but I trap one mouse a day in my shed- and Im planning on keeping some of my pellets in my shed this winter...(some in the garage as well)  Mice seem to destroy everything they get their teeth into and my shed looked like a boarding house for mice before I started cleaning and exterminating...This isnt an old shed either- its only 5 years old!-- but the mice dont care!  Im sure that I will see some chew holes in my pellet bags but I dont want them destroying my whole stockpile.... Anyone have any advice on deterants or solutions?
Thanks-


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 15, 2008)

Not sure they'll be a problem. They've left mine alone so far.

If you're really worried - you might want to scatter mothballs around. I think they really don't like the smell.


----------



## Steveo (Sep 15, 2008)

You can also put fabric softner sheets in your shed. Mice do not like them either.


----------



## imacman (Sep 15, 2008)

Steveo said:
			
		

> You can also put fabric softner sheets in your shed. Mice do not like them either.



interesting.....I never would have guessed


----------



## snikr (Sep 15, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Steveo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about using dryer sheets from my RV dealer. Seem to work for me.


----------



## ScottF (Sep 15, 2008)

I built a multiple catch mouse trap.  5 gallon bucket partiall filled with antifreeze.  Wire across the top with a rotating platform with peanut butter on it.  A ramp up to the bucket .  Mice jump off the ramp to the platform.  It spins they fall in and drown.  It catches many mice a day and is perfect for a shed.  No MORE PROBLEM. Catches many mice without reset or clean out. Works great.


----------



## cac4 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, you gotta post a picture of that contraption!  

how do you create this "platform", and how does it stay upright?  

I've caught mice inadvertently in partially filled buckets before...never thought of using one "on purpose".  In my shed, I figure its just a lost cause, living in the woods, and all, there's just a limitless supply of mice, and no way to keep 'em out.  So I've taken to just not putting anything out there that they would get into.  (grass seed, bird food, etc).  But they have nested inside my snowblower before.  the little bastards actually chewed up the friction wheel!  I've got pellets out there now...hoping they aren't interested.  
keeping the mice out of my travel trailer is more of a worry.  (cuz, I "live" in there on the weekends, and such).  Haven't found a good solution, yet.  The rv forums are full of "tips" like the dryer sheets, mothballs, etc.  none of them actually work.  Oh, there are plenty of testimonials, but no "proof".  "...I haven't had a problem since..." stories usually don't include any replication of the alleged results.  
I have one of those electronic repellers in the trailer, and I'm pretty well convinced that it doesn't do a darn thing.


----------



## ScottF (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont have a picture but I will try to get one later,  My contraption is in a shed in a summer camp and I dont go there in the fall.  I will try better to describe.

Take a five gallon bucket and cut two little notches or holes up near the rim for a wire to go across.  ( a heavy wire to support the platform) (The kind you find on election signs all over the street.)  I simple go on the street and take down the OBAMA sign because we are all doomed if he wins. If you drill holes near the rim it is better because the wire cant slip out.  I bent the ends of the wire pointing down because the weight of the ends helps the platform to return to upright position after it rotates.  

Take a small scrap of wood and staple to the center of the wire so it balances perfectly on the wire.  (about 2 inches by 4 inches )Once a mouse steps on the platform it will cause it to rotate and dump him in the bucket.  The antifreeze will drown him and preserve him so he doesnt stink.  

Next make a ramp leading up to the edge of the bucket.  Make it so it hooks onto the bucket.  Not too steep.  I built a little diving board at the top of the ramp. 

Put peanut butter on the center of the platform so it balances.  you want the platform to balance and return to upright postion after it spins so it is ready for the next victim.  
Mice love to jump and will jump from the ramp to the platform.  I catch about 5 a week in my shed and it just catches them as fast as they come in.  I had the same problem and figure this out after much frustration like yourself.


----------



## ScottF (Sep 15, 2008)

here is one like mine but I like mine better.  There are many variations.  Make sure you use RV antifreeze as the other is toxic to pets.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/easterly110.html


----------



## ScottF (Sep 15, 2008)

here is a picture of one like mine.  My father had the same problem in his RV . This solved it.


----------



## billb3 (Sep 15, 2008)

They may not eat the pellets, but they may tunnel a nice warm place to sleep in a bag.

I've found mice in a shop vac.
Up the hose, jump in, then can't get out.


----------



## cac4 (Sep 15, 2008)

ingenious!

I bet it works well...like I said, I've caught them this way before, without even trying.  (leave a bucket with water around...eventually, you'll find a dead mouse in it.  they must be curious little buggers).  The other day, just after the remnants of the last hurricane past through, I found that I had left one of these buckets outside, and it was half full of rain water.  I looked inside, and for a second, thought I'd caught another mouse...but a second look revealed that it was a frog!  Don't know what the heck he was doing near my house.  There is a stream along the edge of the property, but its a good distance away, and the house is up on a knoll...very "high and dry".  anyway...

so, the rv antifreeze keeps 'em preserved?  surprising, since its "non toxic"....one would think that its the "toxic" that preserves them.  (no bugs...no rot).  I suppose its got some kind of alcohol in it...(which would make it non-non toxic.  oh well.  I wouldn't put it on my cherios, in any case).  

I wonder if this is any more or less "humane" than glue traps.  Not that I care all that much.  the thing about using bait is that I wonder if I'm creating my own problem, by drawing in mice that wouldn't have been there in the first place, rather than just clearing out the ones I have.  I wish there were an effective way to actually "repel" them.


----------



## profitone (Sep 15, 2008)

I would not be able to take the sight of that mice bath mess- and my dog would be all over it for sure--- even if it is non toxic-- 
I made the mistake of storing some old baby stuff out in the shed in the loft section-- Went to have a tag sale a few weeks ago and ended up tossing all the mucked up stuff in the garbage.... 
I was amazed at the creativity of these suckers-- They nest in anything, eat everything-- ...  I use a plastic trap with NO bait-- and can still catch one a day..(i too live in the woods)-- Ive tried moth balls with no luck... I "armed" one recently and didnt have the heart to "dispose" of him in front on my 6 year old so I ended up letting him go in the woods about 50 feet back-- only to catch a 3 footed mouse a couple days later...Smart enough to find its way 50 feet through the woods but not smart enough to get trapped twice...


----------



## tkirk22 (Sep 15, 2008)

ScottF: Great method!

I made a 5 gallon setup with a dump tube. Your way is much easier and quicker. 

BTW, I just opened the hood to a car I've had sitting for a while. The mice (or something) had chewed through the spark plug wires and some of the wiring harness. It looked like someone had taken a set of dikes to them.


----------



## tkirk22 (Sep 15, 2008)

profitone said:
			
		

> I would not be able to take the sight of that mice bath mess- and my dog would be all over it for sure--- even if it is non toxic--
> I made the mistake of storing some old baby stuff out in the shed in the loft section-- Went to have a tag sale a few weeks ago and ended up tossing all the mucked up stuff in the garbage....
> I was amazed at the creativity of these suckers-- They nest in anything, eat everything-- ...  I use a plastic trap with NO bait-- and can still catch one a day..(i too live in the woods)-- Ive tried moth balls with no luck... I "armed" one recently and didnt have the heart to "dispose" of him in front on my 6 year old so I ended up letting him go in the woods about 50 feet back-- only to catch a 3 footed mouse a couple days later...Smart enough to find its way 50 feet through the woods but not smart enough to get trapped twice...



I was wondering if you were catching the same mouse. 50 feet just 'aint' enough. Bring him to the local Chinese restaurant. General Tso's Chicken. yum!


----------



## Xena (Sep 15, 2008)

Going on year #4 storing 3 tons a winter in my detached garage
and haven't seen any chew holes in the bags.   I know there are
mice in there because one time they made a nest on top of the
manifold in my corvette.   Plus I've seen other evidence but they
have never touched the pellets.  I guess there are other items of
greater interest to them in my garage.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 16, 2008)

profitone said:
			
		

> This may be a bit on the comical side-- but I trap one mouse a day in my shed- and Im planning on keeping some of my pellets in my shed this winter...(some in the garage as well)  Mice seem to destroy everything they get their teeth into and my shed looked like a boarding house for mice before I started cleaning and exterminating...This isnt an old shed either- its only 5 years old!-- but the mice dont care!  Im sure that I will see some chew holes in my pellet bags but I dont want them destroying my whole stockpile.... Anyone have any advice on deterants or solutions?
> Thanks-



Put a cat out there.


----------



## kenzmadie (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm afraid my dogs are going to eat mine.


----------



## MainePellethead (Sep 16, 2008)

To my knowledge....they dont eat the pellets.  Now corn is another story....keep the corn WELL sealed.


----------



## pelletizer (Sep 17, 2008)

Kinda off the subject here but pellets can be used as "cat litter" if you run out.
"
My wife uses this stuff called Feline pine and all it is is pine pellets!

I may have to try and experement and burn some?

We ran out one day so I boke open a bag of hard wood pellets and they handled the dirty job good but did not break into saw dust as fast as the Feline Pine.


----------



## imacman (Sep 17, 2008)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Put a cat out there.



LOL!   :lol:


----------



## control1 (Sep 18, 2008)

keep the wife in the garage with a broom


----------



## pelletizer (Sep 19, 2008)

Garage is my domaine dude besides that is were the beer fridge and sleds take up residence.
Actually my wife  watched the Englander CD last night with me is there such a thing as a 'Pelletheadette"
I must admit when we had our Jotul she would load and fire that sucker up, hmmm but never cleaned the ash pan!


----------



## sparkydog00 (Sep 19, 2008)

pelletizer said:
			
		

> Kinda off the subject here but pellets can be used as "cat litter" if you run out.
> "
> My wife uses this stuff called Feline pine and all it is is pine pellets!
> 
> ...



Just make sure they are the have time to cool before putting them in the kitty litter. Nothing worse than a feline with burnt paws.
;-)


----------



## bostonbaked (Sep 19, 2008)

Not unless you slather them with peanut butter. ;-)


----------



## firewarrior820 (Sep 20, 2008)

Build them a little mouse house - might want to plan it big enough for their quickly expanding families.  Leave them some cheese - they wont have any interest in your pelletts if you give them a better option.


----------



## pelletizer (Sep 20, 2008)

Only option mice have in my house is our cat "pounce and attack" she takes care of wayward mice. 
"Then pukes them up on the porch"


----------

